# Don't you hate it when.....



## Wanitamandy (Feb 1, 2010)

You're gassy and have to let one rip, right before you're about to move a 300+lb patient to the stretcher. You know its gunna be loud in that quiet room and is bound to slip out when you strain to pull them over

or

No matter how many times you tell the ambulatory patient to watch their head as they climb into the back of the truck, you slam right into it when you climb in after them.

or

Your trying to start an IV on a crazy bumpy road so you tell the driver to hold steady, hit a huge bump and miss the vein completely a couple times.  After you finally get get it the truck rolls to a stop at the longest red light in town.


Any others?


----------



## njff/emt (Feb 3, 2010)

*Double Whammy*

I was transporting a peds pt. with their parent to UMDNJ, the pt. had a lower extremity Fx and was in some pain., When the parent went to get in the back, they hit their head causing them to fall on the pt.'s Fx sending the pt. into a world of pain., Luckily the parent didn't get anything more than a good sized headache.


----------



## Captn' Tuddle (Feb 4, 2010)

A student taking the spine immobilization skill station at state once tripped over their patient - they didn't pass...


----------



## Medic744 (Feb 4, 2010)

Your dinner doesnt agree with you and you are vomitting more than the child you are transporting that has a stomach bug and the mother asks if you are going to be ok while your partner is yelling jokes about you being pregnant from the front.


----------



## FLEMTP (Feb 4, 2010)

Medic744 said:


> Your dinner doesnt agree with you and you are vomitting more than the child you are transporting that has a stomach bug and the mother asks if you are going to be ok while your partner is yelling jokes about you being pregnant from the front.



hmmm that would be interesting to see me get pregnant.. id be a millionare thats for sure


----------



## Seaglass (Feb 5, 2010)

You're telling your passenger about why it's so important for them to be belted in, and why you aren't, when your partner hits the brakes and you crack your head on a cabinet. 

You're telling the patient about how your partner is a great driver and will give them a smooth ride, then you hit the pothole from hell. 



Medic744 said:


> Your dinner doesnt agree with you and you are vomitting more than the child you are transporting that has a stomach bug and the mother asks if you are going to be ok while your partner is yelling jokes about you being pregnant from the front.



You're not sick until you vomit on the kid. You're not _really_ sick until you vomit on the mother too.


----------



## EMSLaw (Feb 5, 2010)

Seaglass said:


> You're not sick until you vomit on the kid. You're not _really_ sick until you vomit on the mother too.



I'm picturing one of those amusement park signs... "You must be THIS SICK to ride this ambulance."


----------



## medicdan (Feb 5, 2010)

EMSLaw said:


> I'm picturing one of those amusement park signs... "You must be THIS SICK to ride this ambulance."



Ah, the key to EMS 2.0. If only.


----------



## Medic744 (Feb 5, 2010)

Seaglass said:


> You're not sick until you vomit on the kid. You're not _really_ sick until you vomit on the mother too.



Never got that bad.  In my defense at least I wasnt the one that had Irritable Bowel and had to ask a pt to use their bathroom.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Feb 5, 2010)

I have to drink alot of water to stay hydrated and keep from cramping up. Has its consequences.......

And 774, don't you just absolutly love it when the pt (or other person being transported) asks if you will be OK? Had an MVA out in the middle of nowhere once. On the way in my partner was really going on those winding roads and I lost it. I tried to be quiet about it but the pt knew and kept asking (from the backboard) if I was going to be OK. :blush:


----------



## Medic744 (Feb 6, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> I have to drink alot of water to stay hydrated and keep from cramping up. Has its consequences.......
> 
> And 774, don't you just absolutly love it when the pt (or other person being transported) asks if you will be OK? Had an MVA out in the middle of nowhere once. On the way in my partner was really going on those winding roads and I lost it. I tried to be quiet about it but the pt knew and kept asking (from the backboard) if I was going to be OK. :blush:



It is so horrible.  I have never gotten that sick even when I was pregnant.  Usually the guys puking in the step down or bio bags are hung over and I had to explain to my supervisor that I just had some bad sushi since the at the time I was sick for me to have a hangover would have meant I was drinking on the job.


----------



## mycrofft (Feb 9, 2010)

*Seaglass!*

Small triage room, mom,dad, two year old and infant crowded in, all sick from carbon monoxide in their trailer.

Baby smells like bad diaper. I offer to change it, peel it open, aroma fills room...

I handed an emesis basin to Mom, "Hey, your kids gonna throw.." too late but Mom didn't hold the basin for the kid, who made it to the trash can. Mom tried to use the little kidney shaped basin herself, but when the spew hit, it went through like an Olympic bobsled through a turn and splashed on the dad, who started urking, and on my shoe.

Needed an aerosol can of Tigan.


----------



## Seaglass (Feb 10, 2010)

mycrofft said:


> Small triage room, mom,dad, two year old and infant crowded in, all sick from carbon monoxide in their trailer.
> 
> Baby smells like bad diaper. I offer to change it, peel it open, aroma fills room...
> 
> ...



Three for one... nice. 

My worst so far was when a patient who seemed totally fine suddenly bolted for the door and collapsed while projectile vomiting everywhere. She managed to get five different people and about half of our gear. Not just a little, either... we had to go out of service for about two hours to get ourselves and the equipment clean. When our ALS chase got there, he could barely stop laughing long enough to take care of the patient.


----------



## Buzz (Feb 11, 2010)

When the anxiety patient you just managed to calm down has another anxiety attack because you just managed to completely dislocate your own finger by getting it caught in between the stretcher frame and the doorknob.


----------



## EMSBLONDIE24 (Feb 13, 2010)

When the patient who swears up and down that they don't feel nauseous all of a sudden says, "Hey, I don't-" and spews all over the front of your uniform and the equipment surrounding you because you hit a pothole. :wacko:
Really, I only asked you 20 times, the last being 2 minutes ago.


----------

